# How to acheive a cool retro effect to your photos Written and Video Tutorial



## hotrocks (Jul 27, 2008)

So, let's say you're bored with your dull photos and want a way to spice them up...Maybe you saw this awesome photo that was totally retro and cool? Well, today I'll teach you many ways to get that effect.

Here is the written: Written Tutorial

Here is the video: Video Tutorial

Enjoy, and please vote/comment/share/digg/whatever


----------



## Nelarius (Aug 9, 2008)

This may be a bit late, but I gotta say thanks for this tidbit of info.:thumbup: It was very useful


----------



## Kaleighx (Oct 5, 2008)

Love it! Im loving this effect lately, so I'm glad to see an easy tut like this! kudos!! Can't wait to try it out :]


----------



## hotrocks (Oct 6, 2008)

no problem guys, thanks for the feedback


----------



## underOATH2220 (Oct 12, 2008)

wow this is awesome! 

thanks 

here's the picture i used with the tutorial


----------

